
Alcohol and Inclusivity: Planning Tech Events with Non-Alcoholic Options - mariuz
https://modelviewculture.com/pieces/alcohol-and-inclusivity-planning-tech-events-with-non-alcoholic-options
======
Eridrus
This article seems to be a little hysterical about the issues tech has with
alcohol, and I say this as someone who has hasn't been drinking for about 2
years, but all the suggestions are extremely reasonable steps I wish people
would take, even when I did drink having to stand in a long ass line for water
was annoying.

